

How I landed an internship at a Y Combinator Startup - smit
http://smitpatel.posterous.com/how-i-landed-an-internship-at-a-y-combinator

======
TimJRobinson
I'm actually wondering why getting an internship is so hard, I thought most
startups would love having other helping hands on board for free and being
able to help them learn at the same time?

I haven't had any interns yet but would like to take one or two onboard soon
(once we get a real physical office in a month or two). For those who have
taken on interns did you find it was a good or bad experience? Would you
recommend it for a relatively new startup? (1 year old, launched and ramen
profitable but with no employees)

I love teaching and helping others so thought it would be fun and a great win-
win way to both help a student and get their help in return, but am interested
in hearing others thoughts on it.

~~~
smit
Tim,

So I wasn't looking for a completely free internship because I've seen a lot
of startups who want to get "free labor" than actually provide anything in
return.

That being said, there are a lot of startups like yours who might actually
provide value to the interns.

Also I didn't want to commit to something I wasn't going to like doing since
mediocrity is the worst enemy of startups.Due to this a lot of startups are
skeptical of hiring interns.

It really depends on the person. Its my second day at Flightfox and I love
what I am doing and know the business inside out. I am as passionate about it
as the founders.

My view is that the really great interns come to you rather than you going out
to search for them :)

